# Patent - Touchscreen & Wifi Rebel?



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 17, 2011)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; margin: 70px 0 0 0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=7399"></g:plusone></div><div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin: 0 -50px 0 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=7399" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=7399"></a></div>
<strong>Your future DSLRs to be touchscreen?

</strong>Photography bay is showing off a Canon patent showing a touchscreen DSLR. The DSLR is shaped like a Rebel just for diagram purposes. Although that would be the logical first camera to do it to.</p>
<p>They also makes a point of showing the Wifi logo on the screen of the camera. That could be a feature a lot of people would like to see built into a DSLR.</p>
<p><strong><a href="http://www.photographybay.com/2011/10/17/canon-patent-shows-off-dslr-touchscreen-built-in-wifi/#more-24488">Read More at Photography Bay</a></strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## Ziggy (Oct 17, 2011)

just hope there is nothing sensitive that my nose will hit. For I don't know about others, when shooting horizontal, my nose is pressed on that screen. Can they put the format button there?? that would be priceless!!


----------



## Mark D5 TEAM II (Oct 17, 2011)

This is the iTard / iSheep syndrome spreading, as if making everything w/ a touchscreen would somehow make it better or faster or easier to operate. A solution looking for a problem. But then again, the target market seems to be the same ones who can't operate any electronic gadget with more than one hardware button...  Lulz.


----------



## Stuart (Oct 17, 2011)

Wifi & an DPP app - auto upload the photo for immediate display on the PC monitor - YES PLEASE.

Touch screen Excellent for focus points and zooming in live view.

Now how long till tomorrow - the 18th....


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 17, 2011)

I just hope that if they implement a touchscreen, they use a better one than is on my Vixia HF M41 camcorder - I swear, sometime I come close to brusing my fingertips to get it to register an input...


----------



## RichFisher (Oct 17, 2011)

I keep hoping for bluetooth so I can use my iphone (itouch) as a remote for the camera.


----------



## wellfedCanuck (Oct 17, 2011)

Mark D5 TEAM II said:


> This is the iTard / iSheep syndrome spreading, as if making everything w/ a touchscreen would somehow make it better or faster or easier to operate. A solution looking for a problem. But then again, the target market seems to be the same ones who can't operate any electronic gadget with more than one hardware button...  Lulz.



Yeah, and you know that auto-focus thing...? That's just a fad that'll never last.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 17, 2011)

Mark D5 TEAM II said:


> This is the iTard / iSheep syndrome spreading, as if making everything w/ a touchscreen would somehow make it better or faster or easier to operate. A solution looking for a problem. But then again, the target market seems to be the same ones who can't operate any electronic gadget with more than one hardware button...  Lulz.



Camcorders have used touch screens for many years, I like them better for large fingers than miniscule buttons, but Its fine if you prefer one or the other. 

I expect that the feature could be disabled, just like video, you will not be forced to use it. Thats the case with existing touch screen cameras.


----------



## eos650 (Oct 17, 2011)

The problem with touch screens, is that you have to look at them to see where to touch. With buttons, once you know their position, you can press them by feel, without looking. I'm sure some people will love the touchscreen, but I couldn't care less.

It makes sense that at some point WIFI will become standard issue. Of course the presence of the indicator may or may not mean this camera has it built in. My 60D has WIFI support, but requires the addition of an EYE-FI card. 

Note the WIFI logo in the attached image:


----------



## seta666 (Oct 17, 2011)

As long as they do not remove analog controllers/buttons from the camera I do not mind touchscreen; regarding wi-fi on a Rebel... I think a MP3 player would be much more usefull ;-)


----------



## dr croubie (Oct 17, 2011)

I don't mind them putting it on a camera, but I probably wouldn't use it. Maybe only if tripod-mounted and checking focus in live-view, or scrolling through replay images.

And as long as there a nice big physical *OFF* switch whilst shooting, my screen is always filthy because my cheek is up against it when using the viewfinder.

Put it on the rebels, xxxD, that's the gimmicky stuff like in-camera-sepia that would impress the masses.
Being able to control it using the latest iToy app is probably coming for them too.
But I ain't impressesed enough to upgrade just for that...

(maybe this is a way to diffrentiate the 70D/650D from the 60D/600D without actually adding any more camera-worthy specs or a new sensor?)


----------



## dr croubie (Oct 18, 2011)

and noone seems to have noticed this yet, from http://cpn.canon-europe.com/content/education/technical/eos_1d_x_explained.do



> Key specifications
> ...
> * Silent control touch-pad area


----------



## Mark D5 TEAM II (Oct 18, 2011)

wellfedCanuck said:


> Yeah, and you know that auto-focus thing...? That's just a fad that'll never last.



Wow, you just argued that you agree with my point. AF made it faster to focus than is humanly possible. Touchscreens on the other hand, makes camera operations slower, doesn't have tactile nor haptic feedback, and as I've said, doesn't solve any problem.


----------



## wellfedCanuck (Oct 18, 2011)

Mark D5 TEAM II said:


> wellfedCanuck said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, and you know that auto-focus thing...? That's just a fad that'll never last.
> ...


No, that was an attempt at humour, actually. I disagree completely with your original point, especially the unnecessary "iTard/iSheep" characterization.


----------



## Gawno (Oct 18, 2011)

wellfedCanuck said:


> No, that was an attempt at humour, actually. I disagree completely with your original point, especially the unnecessary "iTard/iSheep" characterization.



lol u mad?

I agree with "Marx Dee-5 TAEM Too" eyetards/eyeturds/eyesheep are too simple with their 1 buttons to care about ingenuity though....that's why they buy overpriced garbage instead of doing their research.


----------



## wellfedCanuck (Oct 19, 2011)

Gawno said:


> wellfedCanuck said:
> 
> 
> > No, that was an attempt at humour, actually. I disagree completely with your original point, especially the unnecessary "iTard/iSheep" characterization.
> ...



I'm not really an Apple guy, the only product of theirs I use regularly is an iphone. But if you could elevate your argument beyond schoolyard taunt perhaps you could compare technical specs and plan prices to point out exactly where iphone users have gone so wrong and then recommend a superior product.


----------



## dr croubie (Oct 19, 2011)

wellfedCanuck said:


> I'm not really an Apple guy, the only product of theirs I use regularly is an iphone. But if you could elevate your argument beyond schoolyard taunt perhaps you could compare technical specs and plan prices to point out exactly where iphone users have gone so wrong and then recommend a superior product.



I got a Nokia 8310 in December 2002.
It served me well up until it finally died beginning of last year. (ok, it still lives, but battery life is only a few days)
In that time came and went numerous fancy-phones, iphones 1-4, blackberries, tablets, and other toys.

But for me, my phone was my phone. Sure, it only had a monochrome screen, basic ringtones, and the fanciest selling point was the fm radio. But that's all i wanted, that's all i needed, so that's all i got. If anyone wants (or thinks they need) the latest iToy that's fine by me, go spend your hard-earned. For my money, that's the 'wrong' part, but for someone else, it could be perfectly justifiable...


----------

